# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات  تحميل  برنامج 617 Internet download Manager مع الباتش

## abde rahim

*تحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  617 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] نبذة عن الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] انترنت داونلود مانجر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Manager*   تحميل اخر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] من*Internet الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Manager* 
  يعتبرمن أقوي برامج الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الملفات من الانترنت علي الاطلاق و أكثرهم استخداما .و من مميزاته   انه  يضاعف سرعة التحميل الى اكتر من  500  مرة مقارنة مع التحميل العادي . يتيح   لك امكانية تحديد السرعة التي تريدها في الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ملف معين و هي خاصية تقسيم  السرعة المتاحة لديك من موزع الخدمة, هذا  اخر اصدارمرفق مع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *صورة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] انترنت داونلود مانجر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Manager* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *تحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] مجانا    المرجو ابلاغي ادا كان الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  لا يعمل                                                  *                           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *تم بحمد الله* *فلا تبخل علي برد ولو حتى إبتسامة*  *تقبلوا أحلى تحية  *  تذكروني بكلمة طيبة

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك عزيزي على المتابعة المميزة والمشاركة الطيبة  
وآصل تالقك وتميزك بالمنتدى !  
حياك الله

----------


## EZEL

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم ..

----------


## abdellah123dz

_مشكور اخي_

----------

